# [PYTHON] Problemas con las librerías qt (Abierto)

## Fabrizio Cutro

He intentado actualizar gentoo ya que cambie la variable USE con el siguiente comando...

emerge --deep --newuse world y me salta el siguiente error....

[...][ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.10-r1 [3.5.9]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.10-r1 [3.5.9]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/korn-3.5.10 [3.5.9]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.10 [3.5.9]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9

[blocks b     ] <=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10-r3 ("<=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10-r3" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r2)

[ebuild  NS   ] media-video/kmplayer-0.11.0 [0.10.0c] USE="-cairo -kdeprefix -npp"

[uninstall    ] media-video/kmplayer-0.10.0c

[blocks b     ] media-video/kmplayer:0 ("media-video/kmplayer:0" is blocking media-video/kmplayer-0.11.0)

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygobject-2.15.4 [2.14.2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.13.0 [2.12.1-r2]

[blocks b     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.13 ("<dev-python/pygtk-2.13" is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.15.4)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/qt-core ("x11-libs/qt-core" is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.5, x11-libs/qt-4.3.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 ("<=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4" is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

----------

## antonlacon

Pardon, pero espanol es una lengua segunda.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [blocks b ] <=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10-r3 ("<=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.10-r3" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r2) 
> 
> [blocks b ] media-video/kmplayer:0 ("media-video/kmplayer:0" is blocking media-video/kmplayer-0.11.0) 
> ...

 

El primer tres son facil para reparar. Solomente necesitas 

```

emerge -C kdebase-startkde kmplayer pygtk

emerge -1v kdebase-startkde kmplayer pygtk

revdep-rebuild

```

gentoolkit tiene "revdep-rebuild" si no lo tienes.

Por los otros, necesitas buscar las progamas que quieren qt 4.3.X con "emerge -eptv world" -e == --empty, -t == --tree, -v == --verbose, -p == --pretend. Despues las descubres, actualizar, deinstalar, o enmascarar para evitar los errores.

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

He intentado realizar una actualización de python, mediante el python-updater.

Cuando me ha terminado de realizar la recopilación de paquetes necesarios para la actualización, me da el siguiente error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [blocks B     ] x11-libs/qt-core ("x11-libs/qt-core" is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.5)
> 
> [blocks B     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 ("<=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4" is blocking x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2)
> ...

 

Y no emerge los paquetes correspondientes. La verdad que no sé por dónde puede estar el problema. Llevo un par de días dándole vueltas, poniendo en /etc/portage/package.mask algunos paquetes, emergiendo a mano otros, pero la verdad es que no consigo quitar ese mensaje de error.

¿Alguna idea?

¡Saludos!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B ] x11-libs/qt-core ("x11-libs/qt-core" is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.5)
> 
> [blocks B ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 ("<=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4" is blocking

 

Te esta diciendo que un paquete está bloqueando a otro, es decir que son incompatibles, la solucion es desinstalar los paquetes qt-core y qt-4.4.0_alpha.

Despues vuelve a correr python-updater.

----------

## i92guboj

Qt4 es modular a partir de 4.4. El bloqueo está en que los respectivos módulos de 4.4 bloquean a la versión anterior (4.3.5).

```
emerge -C =x11-libs/qt-4.3.5
```

Y luego intenta seguir por donde fueras.

----------

## Popolous

¡Hola!

Ante de nada, muchas gracias por las respuestas (Esteban, creo que nos conocemos también de otro foro, ¿verdad?). Os pongo el mensaje completo, es decir, lo que intenta instalar el python-updater y el error de bloqueo completo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -vD1 =x11-libs/vte-0.17.4-r3 =media-libs/lcms-1.17 =media-libs/tunepimp-0.5.3 =app-office/dia-0.96.1-r1 =dev-java/antlr-2.7.7 =dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r2 =dev-python/sip-4.7.3 =dev-python/pysqlite-2.3.5 =dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3 =dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1 =dev-python/fuse-python-0.2 =dev-python/PyQt-3.17.4 =dev-python/numeric-24.2-r6 =dev-python/pycairo-1.4.12 =dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.1 =dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 =sys-fs/fuse-python-20060312
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Como véis, qt-core bloquea a x11-libs/qt-4.3.5 y x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 bloquea a casi todos los demás. Si trato de hacer lo que i92guboj me ha indicado, es decir:

```

emerge -C =x11-libs/qt-4.3.5

```

El mensaje de error es el siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --- Couldn't find '=x11-libs/qt-4.3.5' to unmerge.
> 
> >>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge
> ...

 

Es decir, que no lo tengo instalado, así que voy a probar la solución de Esteban a ver qué sucede...Si no, otra opción es colocar los paquetes que me quiere instalar el python-updater en un archivo de texto, quitar qt-core y qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 y hacer un:

```

emege `cat archivo`

```

Y que al menos compile los necesarios. Veremos a ver qué tal sale esto. La verdad es que si no soluciono esto, Gnome no me va a dejar compilar completo (ya hay paquetes que se han quejado de la versión de python y no se compilan) ni tampoco vmware-workstation....

Os cuento.

Gracias de nuevo.

¡Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Popolous wrote:*   

> Como véis, qt-core bloquea a x11-libs/qt-4.3.5 y x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 bloquea a casi todos los demás.

 

Dejemos el hilo en suspenso hasta que actualices portage. Las alphas de qt 4.4 hace tiempo que no están en el portage oficial.

```
emerge --sync
```

Tras eso deberías actualizar portage lo primero.

```
emerge portage
```

----------

## Popolous

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Popolous wrote:*   Como véis, qt-core bloquea a x11-libs/qt-4.3.5 y x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 bloquea a casi todos los demás. 
> 
> Dejemos el hilo en suspenso hasta que actualices portage. Las alphas de qt 4.4 hace tiempo que no están en el portage oficial.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, en ello estoy ahora mismo. La verdad es que actualizo a diario con emerge --sync el árbol, pero claro el portage a no ser que me lo diga explícitamente un emerge -uavDN world no lo hago.

Vamos a ver qué sucede. Os cuento en un momento.

¡Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Popolous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, en ello estoy ahora mismo. La verdad es que actualizo a diario con emerge --sync el árbol, pero claro el portage a no ser que me lo diga explícitamente un emerge -uavDN world no lo hago.
> 
> 

 

Si de verdad tu árbol de portage está actualizado, el ebuild alpha no debería estar ahí. Si llevas tiempo sin actualizar quizás sea como dice estaban_conde y tan solo necesites desinstalar la alpha de qt4 que tienes ahora. Y luego probar de nuevo.

----------

## Popolous

Bueno, ahora está el python-updater haciendo recopilación de los paquetes. A ver si esta vez no entra en conflictos. Yo tengo en la variable ARCH el valor ~x86, así que estoy en rama inestable (pasé de la rama estable a la inestable, pero dados mis escasos conocimientos, puede que no haya hecho las cosas todo lo bien que se deberían hacer, hice un emerge --sync && emerge -e system && emerge -uavDN world)

En cuanto termine y dé el mensaje de error (o no) os cuento.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Popolous

Ya ha terminado, pero ahora me da el siguiente error  :Crying or Very sad:  (vamos de mal en peor)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6a', 'merge') (hard)
> 
>   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.0', 'merge') (hard)
> ...

 

¿A qué puede deberse esto?  :Confused: 

¡Saludos!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Popolous wrote:*   

> Esteban, creo que nos conocemos también de otro foro, ¿verdad?

 

Si es verdad, ¡el mundo es un pañuelo!.

En cuanto al último error despues de:

 *Quote:*   

> pasé de la rama estable a la inestable, pero dados mis escasos conocimientos, puede que no haya hecho las cosas todo lo bien que se deberían hacer, hice un emerge --sync && emerge -e system && emerge -uavDN world)
> 
> 

 

No se exactamente que decirte, empezaria aunque suene mal por reiniciar el ordenador y observar la pantalla mientras carga, si entras sin problemas, emerge -pv xineramaproto (te pongo este aunque puede ser otro cualquiera de los que salen como hard masked), para ir aislando el problema pues es una pasada la cantidad de cosas que te dan hard masked.

Claro que lo que has hecho (cambiar x86 a ~x86) no es moco de pavo y va a querer actualizar casi todo.

----------

## Txema

La que has liado con lo sencillo que era ^^"

Basta con añadir <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 a tu package.mask

Haz lo que dice Esteban y pega el mensaje completo que te dé emerge.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Gentoo on AMD64 to Spanish.

----------

## Txema

El mismo error dos veces seguidas xDD

Añade <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 a /etc/portage/package.mask, hace no mucho cambiaron qt-4 y dejó de ser monolítico, desde entonces se ve que aún no han arreglado este "problemilla".

----------

## Fabrizio Cutro

Muchas gracias Txema.......  :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Txema wrote:*   

> El mismo error dos veces seguidas xDD
> 
> Añade <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 a /etc/portage/package.mask, hace no mucho cambiaron qt-4 y dejó de ser monolítico, desde entonces se ve que aún no han arreglado este "problemilla".

 

He unido los dos hilos, verdaderamente el problema es el mismo  :Smile: 

----------

## Popolous

Yo he añadido la línea a /etc/portage/package.mask y el problema sigue siendo el mismo. Antes he borrado /var/db/pkg porque me ha dado el error de poco espacio en disco y la partición de /var estaba llena. 

Luego he utilizado /var/cache/edb para recuperar /var/db/pkg...Mucho me temo que la he liado todavía más y ahora no sé cómo recuperarlo y poder seguir instalando.

¿Abro un nuevo hilo o sigo en este? Porque creo que ahora el problema es otro.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si tu archivo /var/lib/portage/world todavía existe, que supongo que si, se puede regenerar la caché de paquetes instalados reinstalando todo el sistema se me ocurre.

```
emerge -e world
```

Eso debería regenerar /var/db/pkg...

Salud!

----------

## Popolous

Gracias Inodoro_Pereyra, voy a probar lo que me has dicho. Por cierto, ¿qué cosas del directorio /var se pueden borrar? Aparte de /var/logs y /var/tmp me refiero...

¡Saludos!Last edited by Popolous on Tue Jan 13, 2009 8:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Popolous

Nada, he probado y no sale, no me regenera el /var/db/pkg  :Crying or Very sad: .

Os dejo el mensaje de error, como es muy largo, lo he pegado en otro sitio:

http://tinypaste.com/91e51

A ver qué puedo probar, porque ya pocas opciones me deja esto, aparte de reinstalar todo, cosa que no querría, me gustaría solucionar el problema y (ya de paso) aprender (aparte de que /var/db/pkg no se ha de borrar nunca  :Razz: ).

¡Saludos!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Por cierto, ¿qué cosas del directorio /var se pueden borrar?

 

si no sabes que haces nunca borres nada, en todo caso muévelo a otro sitio o haz una copia de seguridad por si te hiciera falta.

Si lo he entendido bien, tienes dos problemas básicamente :

- dependencias cíclicas : un paquete depende de otro que a su vez depende del primero. Esto normalmente se resuelve desactivando temporalmente alguna USE

- haberte cargao /var/db/pkg, que efectivamente se resuelve con un emerge -e world.

Pero si no sabes muy bien que pasa en tu sistema creo que igual acabas antes reinstalando todo en vez de ponerte a arreglar este estropicio. 

saluetes

----------

## Popolous

Hola gringo:

Creo que lo que pasa básicamente es lo segundo: me he cargado /var/db/pkg y al hacer emerge -e world me da también el error de dependencias. Lo que voy a hacer va a ser desactivar las USE en /etc/make.conf y mover a otro sitio el fichero /etc/portage/package.keywords y hacer un emerge -e world y después restaurar primero las USE de /etc/make.conf (ahí tengo menos USE activadas). 

Ya os contaré, si no, me temo que tendré que reinstalar....pero bueno así haré otro esquema de particiones, porque /var se me ha quedado pequeño y en otras sobra espacio...

Gracias y saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

/var/tmp y logs rotados de /var/log se pueden borrar sin inconvenientes siempre y cuando sepas que no los vas a necesitar el día de mañana.

Salud!

----------

## Popolous

Pues he probado y nada  :Sad:  no hay forma de que se actualice, ni quitando la línea USE de /etc/make.conf, ni moviendo /etc/portage/package.{keywords,use,mask,unmask} a otro sitio distinto...

El mensaje sigue siendo el mismo. Una cosa que sí tengo que decir es que cambié a la rama inestable hace ya unos meses y que todo iba de maravilla. De hecho migré todo el world y system a la nueva rama y sin problemas. No sé por qué da este error. He restaurado de /var/cache/edb/portage a /var/db/pkg pero sigue la cosa sin rular.

Tampoco los comandos:

```

#emaint --world

#regenworld

```

Dan sus frutos...No sé, quizás tenga que empezar por ver si el archivo world existe realmente y si no intentar regenerarlo a mano, creo que hay varios posts que explican cómo hacerlo...Si no, había pensado en hacer un:

```

# emerge --no-deps world

```

Y ver qué pasa, pero ya no quiero hacer nada sin estudiarlo muy bien antes....También había pensado en hacer un emerge -e system o emerge --no-deps system pero no sé si valdrían para algo...

En fin, que vaya la he liado, con lo bien que venía la cosa y la solución que parecía estar cerquita.

Otro dato: el profile que tengo es 2008 no sé si tendría que cambiarlo o está bien así....

¡Saludos!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No había leído bien el log de emerge...

Viene complicada la mano, yo haría una instalación nueva, que siempre sirve para hacer las cosas mejor que la vez anterior.

Aveces lo que parece el atajo en realidad es el camino mas largo entre dos puntos.

Salud!

----------

## Popolous

Sí, yo creo que lo mejor será hacer una instalación limpia desde cero y así uno va puliendo defectos. Además con esto ya tengo una mejor idea de las particiones y el tamaño a destinar a cada una de ellas.

¿Cambio el estado del hilo a (Cerrado)?

¡Saludos!

----------

## Popolous

Una última cosa antes de lanzarme a la piscina...

He estado leyendo este hilo y me he dado cuenta que a lo mejor, mi problema puede estar en que python está mal y por eso emerge falla porque falla hagas lo que hagas y aparentemente el resto de las cosas las he podido reparar a mano.

¿Podría arrancar con una LiveCD (que se supone tiene el python sano) y probar a seguir los pasos de este hilo?

Es la última opción que se me ocurre antes de hacer un borrado total, aparte así aprendo cuál ha podido ser la verdadera causa del fallo (aparte del que está entre el teclado y la silla  :Razz: , me refiero al fallo colateral o secundario).

Gracias y saludos.

----------

